# 2007 sentra won't start unless I put it in park hard



## Srmclennon (Aug 31, 2014)

2007 sentra cvt auto trans. Sometimes when I turn the key, nothing happens. Dash lights all light up but nada. If I push up or slam the trans shifter harder into park and retry, it starts. Sometimes I have to bump the shifter a few times before it starts. What's going on? Thanks.


----------

